# C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We have been listening to consumer's request when it comes to Turbo Systems. From the components you want, to the performance you expect; all the while being mindful of a realistic budget.
C2Motorsports is proud to offer the quality that makes our products the right choice, while doing so at *unbelievable* prices.

*STAGE I*
*$3999*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE I+*
*$4799*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II*
*$5399*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II+*
*$6199*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE III*
*$7499*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
PT BB T61 Turbo
C2 SS 3.50" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
Turbonetics Godzilla BOV
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.500 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:56 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

This looks amazing. 
Looks like I too am going to be making my own "out with the blower, in with the turbo"








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VF's product http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif with holding to deadlines


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

wow, thats pretty reasonable.
i wish i wasnt saving for a house


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_wow, thats pretty reasonable.
i wish i wasnt saving for a house









Live in your car









C2


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

*Now that's what I'm talking about!!*








Any hp figures for the different stages?


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Yes I'd like to know as well. What PSI does stage 1+ run at?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_ *Now that's what I'm talking about!!*








Any hp figures for the different stages?









Check the Fueling Kits... The numbers represent what HP they are putting out... (I read that from the FI thread)...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

pretty close anyway. I just got off the phone with C2 a few hours ago. Great guys. I'll have a snail soon.
BUY MY BLOWER


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

hmm E30 M3 or turbo the Jetta? I hate these choices! Someone buy my E46 M3!! haha


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Take note of the fueling kit included with each kit...
350, 425, 500 respectively.
-Jeff


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Rabbid Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid Rabbit* »_Yes I'd like to know as well. What PSI does stage 1+ run at?

Theory: as high as you want/need until the inj. max out.
The 350 fueling kit will support 350whp. This will keep boost limited
to 10-12psi (exhuast system dependent). 
I suggest 8-10psi max with stock compression on 93 pump fuel.
On 100 octane you can run out to inj. max. 
We will ship most kits with 6 or 8psi wastegate springs. 
(just ask for what you want)

-Jeff


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

$USD$ chris...???








the way money markets are moving it won't be long before you'll want our monolopy money...








i think it safe to say many a power hungry 24v owner will soon be sated...BURP...!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

If only i had the money........


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (silver saloon)*

is all the software ready and available?










_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:42 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_This looks amazing. 
Looks like I too am going to be making my own "out with the blower, in with the turbo"









Do it! For those wondering about stages and power etc... A HG spacer (stage 2 and later) allows for *quite a large amount of power* on our cars...







With Jeff's Software - This stuff has gotta be good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (MeiK)*

When is all this going to be available for the R32.I have TT 264 cams right now and want to leave those in if i go this route


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

What is the estimated install time for the various stages?


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Jason I would assume that it would be like most anything, dependant on your skill level and what tools/equipment you have available. Of course with a quick run to Harbor Freight we could get all that would be needed for less then $300. haha


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

bump for a good company.....cant wait to see dyno's.....for you guys turboing your 24v's on stock software you have no other choice now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Of course with a quick run to Harbor Freight we could get all that would be needed for less then $300. haha 
LOL I cant bring my credit card to that store anymore. Cheap junk tools are worse than crack! You buy one and then next thing you know you have a cart full or crap! I probably wouldnt do the install myself. Ive never installed a turbo on a non turbo car and would feel more comfortable having a shop do it.


----------



## vr6turbo420 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you purchase Stage 1+, can you upgrade to stage II or III, or do you have to individually buy the SRI manifold and new software and injectors!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_








Do it! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Already for sale








I talked with Chris and I may have the money together as early as next week. If the blower sells fast than I will definitely have this done ASAP. 
Looking at Stage II+ After talking with Chris Stage III seems what I would call insane.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (Bdfrd 24v)*

Damn it looks like a turbo is taking over the supercharger really quick, hopefully VF comes with a Stage 3 soon or I might be looking at a turbo too








Not that Im complaining with my S?C but with the time you just get power thirsty


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (rajvosa71000)*

mmmmm vf just went down the drain...1+ for me very soon thank you


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Sales on the blower are looking really really good.
Then I have to decided how crazy I want to go...I'm thinking insane


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (Bdfrd 24v)*

upon ordering a kit, straight up, like for example a stage 1+, how much time is expected before it can be at one's doorstep...give or take, i mean i know there are different distances to ship to, but im talking about build time or whatever it may take to get it all together and out the door, upon ordering...this is one of the things im curious about, and why i have nixxed eip a while ago...not knowing like ballpark when annnything will show up or if it ever will, scares me.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Not speaking for C2 but they told me if I ordered now maybe 4-6 weeks because of all of the upcoming shows.... dubwars, waterfest...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Not speaking for C2 but they told me if I ordered now maybe 4-6 weeks because of all of the upcoming shows.... dubwars, waterfest...

haha thats less than i expected, and thats with all the shows in the middle crowding time and whatnot...wow thats nothing...no worries at all that itll will be a definate somewhere around august when im ordering without a doubt


----------



## vr6turbo420 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you purchase Stage 1+, can you upgrade to stage II or III, or do you have to individually buy the SRI manifold and new software and injectors!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (vr6turbo420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6turbo420* »_If you purchase Stage 1+, can you upgrade to stage II or III, or do you have to individually buy the SRI manifold and new software and injectors!!! 

We are working on putting together, "UPGRADE" packages that would allow user's of stages to go UP to the next level.
All of our individual items will be available a la carte as well.

C2


----------



## vr6turbo420 (Nov 2, 2006)

This just keeps getting better and better!!!!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (vr6turbo420)*

WOW...this may be something to consider!!!


----------



## SilverstoneVR6 (Nov 17, 2005)

Very exciting stuff here.
What kind of labor are we looking at for a Stage I? 
I've just installed a 2.5" Milltek exhaust, would I need to change this for the turbo install?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (SilverstoneVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverstoneVR6* »_Very exciting stuff here.
What kind of labor are we looking at for a Stage I? 
I've just installed a 2.5" Milltek exhaust, would I need to change this for the turbo install?

10-12 hrs. approx
2.50" will work

C2


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_is all the software ready and available?









_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:42 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

.


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

are your fueling kits ready to roll?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Not So Slow....* »_are your fueling kits ready to roll?

\
yes i think they are


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

demanding little twits...i know, i know...
any dyno sheets for the above mentioned staged kits...???


----------



## Farina Motorsports (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikem1 (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Farina Motorsports)*

So the Stage III kit is 500hp?
What about engine internal upgrades, surely the standard internals are not going to be up for this kind of power? 
Mike


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mikem1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikem1* »_So the Stage III kit is 500hp?
What about engine internal upgrades, surely the standard internals are not going to be up for this kind of power? 
Mike


No aftermarket rods or pistons required to ~450whp.
I've got 12v motors making this power for ~2-3 years and 25K+ miles.
-Jeff


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

So stage 2, which doesn't come with an ic setup, would it be safe to run unintercooled or would you still need to have some type of one?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (proshot)*

I would reccomend an IC anytime you plan to run more
than 8-10psi boost.
Realize the main functions of the stage 2 are to prepare the car for serious boost.
SRI (get rid of plasitc intake manifold)
Spacer HG (reduce compression)
large inj. (support for 400's whp)
Done properly, you want an IC of some sort to reach the potential
stage 2 offers.

-Jeff

_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_So stage 2, which doesn't come with an ic setup, would it be safe to run unintercooled or would you still need to have some type of one?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I would reccomend an IC anytime you plan to run more
than 8-10psi boost.
Realize the main functions of the stage 2 are to prepare the car for serious boost.
SRI (get rid of plasitc intake manifold)
Spacer HG (reduce compression)
large inj. (support for 400's whp)
Done properly, you want an IC of some sort to reach the potential
stage 2 offers.

-Jeff


Exactly what I was thinking. I'll be ordering in say, 2-3 months if all goes to plan, so be looking out for me







.
Now just to find some sick dual sidemount setup or something







.


----------



## phatquarter4u (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*

are the manifold and downpipe made only for that turbo and wastegate,do you offer one for a four bolt if someone had a turbo already??


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (phatquarter4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatquarter4u* »_are the manifold and downpipe made only for that turbo and wastegate,do you offer one for a four bolt if someone had a turbo already??

Just swap to the turbine housing. You have an On Center (best guess from your description), our parts work with a Tangential style housing.

-Jeff


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a quick question.
What would the price be for Stage 1+ with the addition of the short runner?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I have a quick question.
What would the price be for Stage 1+ with the addition of the short runner?

I didnt notice that in the price list now I have a question, is stage 1+ designed to use the oem intake? _I'm assuming it is._


_Modified by skeil_03gli at 12:35 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_I didnt notice that in the price list now I have a question, is stage 1+ designed to use the oem intake? I'm assuming it is.

It utilizes stock intake manifold.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

wow! - even stg 3 is cheaper then HPA!! - but god! - ya have to almost sell drugs to buy this type of **** w/ newer car payments + insurance + gas + taking the girlies out.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

are these kits applicable to the R32? same power levels?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (R28buddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R28buddy* »_
+ taking the girlies out.

There's your problem. Have them take YOU out


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_are these kits applicable to the R32? same power levels?

Stay Tuned


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

hope these questions aren't to dumb, how big is the inlet and outlet on the 60 -1 turbo you guys are using, and whats the diameter of the intercooler piping?
I did some research on 60 -1 turbos but got different numbers


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

60-1 hi-fi compressor.
-Jeff


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

hi-fi (in 2.75", out 2") versus the standard housing (in 4", out 2.5")...
is this right...???...if so, why hi-fi and not the more robust standard...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

the reason to use the HI-Fi is packaging.
There is no downside in terms of flow, at least how were are using
that turbo here. 300-low 400's whp.
-Jeff


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Any type of install instructions come with these or would we be able to call and ask questions if needed?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Any type of install instructions come with these or would we be able to call and ask questions if needed?

As this is represents a NEW product to C2, we are feverishly trying to compile helpful instructions for installation; as we continue to compile this information, we are available for installation support.
chris
C2


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I would reccomend an IC anytime you plan to run more
than 8-10psi boost.

so for a daily driven street car, if i dont want to run lower compression or an IC, what would you consider a safe boost level? 8psi? that would be what, 280whp or so? if so this would be the perfect set up for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (.chris..)*

so anything less then 10psi is safe for stock internals? - < greater then 10 you need to lower the comp. ?


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (R28buddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R28buddy* »_ so anything less then 10psi is safe for stock internals? - < greater then 10 you need to lower the comp. ?

typically for the 12v's this is true, but 24v's run higher stock compression ratio's so i dont see how the same could be true. i'm waiting for jeff to chime in but 6-7psi seems to be realistic for a non-intercooled set up.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (.chris..)*

that's why turbos are constant work. everytime you change something, ya gotta re-tune the entire thing or re-arange something so you don't have something else happen. This motor was never really intended to run boost to begin with (at least high levels of it) if you do, the life span of your motor will be ridiculously short.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (.chris..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.chris..* »_
typically for the 12v's this is true, but 24v's run higher stock compression ratio's so i dont see how the same could be true. i'm waiting for jeff to chime in but 6-7psi seems to be realistic for a non-intercooled set up.

i would think that the difference in a half point in CR btw the two motors is of minor significance in limits of boosting on a stock c/r...
AFAIK, stg 1+ will safely run 10 psi intercooled on stock c/r...this will translate to 330-350whp...
this will make for a great street driver...off boost response still quite good as the c/r is unchanged...on boost performance..well that should be quite good also...








with WAI and a 3" exhaust...this setup may be able to get close to 400whp on stock c/r....









_Quote, originally posted by *R28buddy* »_
that's why turbos are constant work. everytime you change something, ya gotta re-tune the entire thing or re-arange something so you don't have something else happen. This motor was never really intended to run boost to begin with (at least high levels of it) if you do, the life span of your motor will be ridiculously short.

nonsense...!!!
turbos are no different than any other FI setup including a hi-po all motor setup...it is all in proper tuning...


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_i would think that the difference in a half point in CR btw the two motors is of minor significance in limits of boosting on a stock c/r...
AFAIK, stg 1+ will safely run 10 psi intercooled on stock c/r...this will translate to 330-350whp...


i was talking stock comp and unintercooled which is what i'm interested in running. i dont think 10psi would be safe. i know someone running 9psi stock comp and unintercooled with a stage1 Kinetics kit w/ 9lb spring on a mk3 12v. everyone told him he'd blow the motor but he's had zero problems for over a year now. i'd like to run a similar set up, not 9lbs though.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

has anyone ordered any of the kits yet?? tried to install them??
what parts would i need to switch out for my engine to be able to handle the estimated max 350 hp from the stage I+ kit?? do i need to get new intake manifold??
and since there is a 3" downpipe, where can i find a 2.5-3" turboback exhaust? i saw one on milltek (some other guy was talking about it) but i thought maybe you guys could show me some other choices


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_has anyone ordered any of the kits yet?? tried to install them??


Yes I ordered Stage III, and no its not here yet... My car is complete dismantled at this point and I'm just waiting. As far as exhaust goes, I had a local shop do a 3" custom set-up. I'd talk with Chris @ C2, if you are looking at stage 1+ a nice cat-back system may be sufficient


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I'm quite interested in this setup as well if the kit isn't too complicated for me to get 'er done in my garage in a day or so. 
Also curious as to the question on what is a safe boost level for this stage 1 kit for stock internals and what would be needed to run higher boost (I assume 8-10 psi) with no worry without building a new shortblock. 


_Modified by FliGi7 at 3:17 AM 8-19-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_I'm quite interested in this setup as well if the kit isn't too complicated for me to get 'er done in my garage in a day or so. 
Also curious as to the question on what is a safe boost level for this stage 1 kit for stock internals and what would be needed to run higher boost (I assume 8-10 psi) with no worry without building a new shortblock. 

_Modified by FliGi7 at 3:17 AM 8-19-2007_

You can go twice at high and a little more than 10 psi on the stock bottom end. The problem is with the plastic intake manifold. With a head gasket spacer you can boost the stock bottom end between 20-30 psi making 500+ hp. Anything above 10 psi it's safe to say you'll need a SRI. With a kit like C2's you can probably do it in a weekend if you have everything you need and a good understanding of the 24v motor. You'll have to remove the head and reinstall doing the timing and torquing the head. Plan on 2 weekends to be safe and prepare yourself for the worst...whatever that may be.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Plan on 2 weekends to be safe and prepare yourself for the worst...whatever that may be.

I always do. And people ask me why I have 3 cars. It's b/c of Murphy's Law when working on each one.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

haha i just posted in my other topic which i hijacked from myself about this, and if my master plan works to get cash, then i might have the money in a month or so, if not it might take a year or more blegh. so basically i hope i can get this and the exhaust before u leave for CA FliGi... but even if you do i guess i can always get someone else to help








Fli if u get the kit before you leave *pleaseeee* invite mee to help you set it up in your car... i'm amazing at taking **** apart and putting it back together, this will definitely be my first time with a car engine though, i'll even sit in the corner and take pictures / notes for myself and promise not to touch a thing if u let me watch


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

i was reading the turbo build up forum for MeiK and right there on the first page something scared me: some guy was insinuating that most cars with turbokits have reliability problems... i only have one car, and it is my daily driver... he also said he wasn't going to drive it in the snow, but here it snows at least 2 or 3 times in the winter... and having only one car i would be driving it... so i guess my question is... :: Drumroll please::
can anyone semi-accurately outline the reliability "issues" and how often they occur? what are the costs to fix these issues? will my car be out of commission for long amounts of time? are the reliabiity issues related to the amount of boost you put out? MAXIMUM boost i'm gonna put out is 10 psi


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
You can go twice at high and a little more than 10 psi on the stock bottom end. The problem is with the plastic intake manifold. With a head gasket spacer you can boost the stock bottom end between 20-30 psi making 500+ hp. Anything above 10 psi it's safe to say you'll need a SRI. With a kit like C2's you can probably do it in a weekend if you have everything you need and a good understanding of the 24v motor. You'll have to remove the head and reinstall doing the timing and torquing the head. Plan on 2 weekends to be safe and prepare yourself for the worst...whatever that may be.

this is why im so excited to get the money together for a kit...i have my own shop so i could get this done in no time at allll.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
this is why im so excited to get the money together for a kit...i have my own shop so i could get this done in no time at allll.

haha i don't have my own shop, but i am definitely still excited about the kit...
just to make this clear, you can safely run 5 psi non-IC, up to 10 psi with an IC, and up to 30 psi as long as you get the head gaskets to lower the comp., a new intake manifold (i'm assuming that's what an SRI is), and some serious cayenne brake calipers (see the twin-24v lupo) to stop the 500+ hp beast


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
haha i don't have my own shop, but i am definitely still excited about the kit...
just to make this clear, you can safely run 5 psi non-IC, up to 10 psi with an IC, and up to 30 psi as long as you get the head gaskets to lower the comp., a new intake manifold (i'm assuming that's what an SRI is), and some serious cayenne brake calipers (see the twin-24v lupo) to stop the 500+ hp beast
















Yea well 30 psi is a lot of boost. That kind of power is going to take a motor specifically built to handle that kind of boost ( pistons, rods, etc etc etc) There will always be a week link... no matter how well its built...food for thought


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Yea well 30 psi is a lot of boost. That kind of power is going to take a motor specifically built to handle that kind of boost ( pistons, rods, etc etc etc) There will always be a week link... no matter how well its built...food for thought

aight, i understand that... but hey who _actually_ puts 30 psi of boost through their engine? like no one... i think someone else said it in this thread... that would make your engine life go from like 150k miles to about 15k lol







sounds like a bad idea to me... i'm not planning on moving past 10 psi haha


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

god i am so desperate to buy this damn kit!!! i figure as soon as i hit 4000 bucks i'm gonna buy the stage I kit, and keep it at like 4-5 psi then when i get another 1500 i'll get a FMIC and an intake and push it to 10 psi







that should definitely be enough for me as a 17 year old haha...

















































SO EXCITED FOR NO REASON!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

I would have hurt myself with boost at 17


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I would have hurt myself with boost at 17

i already totalled a mazda 3 s... that's a 2.3L I4 with ~160 hp... adding boost to this car won't put me in any more danger than i already am haha... anyway i can probably push it to 15 psi if i replace the manifold... maybe i'll end up getting a head gasket too... then i can push it to 20 psi... i'm gonna work my way up there slowly so that i can get used to it... haha this is going to be _SO AMAZINGLY FUN_ whenever i finally get around to it... i guess i can wait a year or so haha





















just gotta chill till then and not flip out/go crazy while waiting


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

and maybe see your doctor about upping the ritalin dosage...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_and maybe see your doctor about upping the ritalin dosage...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_i was reading the turbo build up forum for MeiK and right there on the first page something scared me: some guy was insinuating that most cars with turbokits have reliability problems... i only have one car, and it is my daily driver... he also said he wasn't going to drive it in the snow, but here it snows at least 2 or 3 times in the winter... and having only one car i would be driving it... so i guess my question is... :: Drumroll please::
can anyone semi-accurately outline the reliability "issues" and how often they occur? what are the costs to fix these issues? will my car be out of commission for long amounts of time? are the reliabiity issues related to the amount of boost you put out? MAXIMUM boost i'm gonna put out is 10 psi

@ 10psi you'll be perfectly reliable.







It's all in the tune - if you are properly tuned you can push 20+psi daily at no problems. I know a guy w/a 12V who's been running 22-24psi daily for over a year and a half. NO ISSUES. Obviously with a turbo car you have to replace WG gaskets and a few other small pointless things every year or so - but thats 2-3 hours extra labor per year









_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_aight, i understand that... but hey who _actually_ puts 30 psi of boost through their engine? like no one... i think someone else said it in this thread... that would make your engine life go from like 150k miles to about 15k lol







sounds like a bad idea to me... i'm not planning on moving past 10 psi haha
 
30psi is alot i suppose... It all depends on the size of the turbo used tho as to whether or not you'll kill your motor. 30psi is a big number tho. PAG's car is doing close to that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then again - at only ~20psi in 80+% humidity in 97 degree weather I made just over 400whp...







High 20s low 30s should be stupid...


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

sounds like a whole bunch of fun, but it doens't look like i'm gonna be getting a turbo for a while lol...


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Hooraaaay! Turbos


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

Didn't see these on C2motorsports website...am i just retarded or are they not up there


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

the top right of the page on their site it says theyre in the middle of developing/updating it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







happens to the best of us haha


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet. Thank you sir much appreciated!


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_the top right of the page on their site it says theyre in the middle of developing/updating it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







happens to the best of us haha

I sure hope this new site lets us order stuff directly off the site. Cause i've been trying to buy $2500 worth of parts from them for the past week and can't get a hold of anyone. You would think they would want my money....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
I sure hope this new site lets us order stuff directly off the site. Cause i've been trying to buy $2500 worth of parts from them for the past week and can't get a hold of anyone. You would think they would want my money....









YES..our new site will be incorporating eCommerce. In the meantime, please feel free to call us: 502.895.3660, operators (me) are standing by








chris
C2


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

told ya


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Ok, so what else would be suggested to upgrade when going with the C2 Stage 1+? I'm completely stock at the moment, so give it to me, worst case scenario, so I can figure the total cost here.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Ok, so what else would be suggested to upgrade when going with the C2 Stage 1+? I'm completely stock at the moment, so give it to me, worst case scenario, so I can figure the total cost here. 

definitely want to hear this too


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Brakes!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Ok, so what else would be suggested to upgrade when going with the C2 Stage 1+? I'm completely stock at the moment, so give it to me, worst case scenario, so I can figure the total cost here. 

my stage 1+ is arriving this week so i feel i'm prepared...
*highly recommended* in bold
suspension....
-at the very least a *rear sway bar* ...in addition preferably blistein dampers w/ a aftermarket spring or coilovers, tt bushings, h2sport spindles,etc...
-*good tires * 
drivetrain...
-*vf mounts * 
-if your car is lowered to any significant degree, budget for new axles cause you'll blow the oem cv's in no time...
-budget for clutch kit w/ or w/o lwfw, cause your oem clutch WILL start to slip sooner than later...
brakes...
minimum, *new pads and rotors * ...next level TT upgrade, bbk's etc
exhaust...
not essential, but the oem setup will choke the turbo anything above 5K rpm...recommended a *aftermarket 2.5" catback * ....not that 2.25" magnaflow stuff...
and finally a valentine one...








i'm sure there are things i've forgotten...bottom line...you don't just throw the kit on a stock car and tear off into the sunset...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Ok, so what else would be suggested to upgrade when going with the C2 Stage 1+? I'm completely stock at the moment, so give it to me, worst case scenario, so I can figure the total cost here. 

*Motor/Drivetrain:*
-good clutch
-LSD optional, but realize that without it, you WILL spin tires
*Chassis:*
Stock suspension will be a little "squishy"......
I would recommend an upgraded suspension, EVEN if you don't get one of our Turbos








*Brakes: *
good pads
stock brakes are okay
I am not discouraging anyone from undertaking these upgrades if one chooses, but don't feel that you have to upgrade every aspect of the car in order to enjoy the addes power of the C2 24V Turbo Kit.
chris
C2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:21 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

well said chris. putting faith back in the little guy


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Sounds good. I was planning on a neuspeed 28mm RSB anyways, so it looks like I'm not too far off from getting this kit.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

niccceeee


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

i think im going to buy one of your turbo kits and have josh from NLS put it in. Sometime towards the summer!


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (PYRO31888)*

Well this is still on my wish-list. As soon as I pay off my GRAND of debt from the tranny going out on me, then it's saving time. So hopefully sometime around 2010 and 2011 you will still be in business http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: unless you guys come up with one hell of a financing policy


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_ financing policy
 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah the holidays are coming around like Christmas and my Birthday. . . hopefully they are going to give a real nice deal.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (PYRO31888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PYRO31888* »_i think im going to buy one of your turbo kits and have josh from NLS put it in. Sometime towards the summer!

you wont regret it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

You got IM








PG 4 Ownage!!!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Time to start saving.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
you wont regret it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I second that !!!!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_Time to start saving.









Almost halfway done saving. starting job #2 soon, so will be ordering soon enough.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Almost halfway done saving. starting job #2 soon, so will be ordering soon enough.









I'm more than halfway there.







working construction with my dad over this next semester at school.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Have not yet received your email. You got a new IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

Bump because I'm tired of going back 3 pages to find prices and info on these kits to help people figure out wtf to do with their carsssss


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Meik!!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

congrats to Chris, Jeff and the rest of the C2 gang on the opening of their  new online store... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
must...resist....shiny.....turbo......parts.......


----------



## nbudros (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

So I know this is a dumb question but if i buy stage 3 do i need to buy stage 1 and 2?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (nbudros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbudros* »_So I know this is a dumb question but if i buy stage 3 do i need to buy stage 1 and 2?

No You dont have to purchase Stg 1 & 2.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C.J)*

Is there a reason why it says on the website that all the stages come with a PT35R instead of a 60-1?








Nevermind. they fixed it










_Modified by One Gray GLI at 5:12 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (One Gray GLI)*

soooooo eaasy to just click the buttons now







must not check out


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (nbudros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbudros* »_So I know this is a dumb question but if i buy stage 3 do i need to buy stage 1 and 2?

Please learn more about your car and the act of turbocharging before clicking the ADD to CART button


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Please learn more about your car and the act of turbocharging before clicking the ADD to CART button

Hey buddy why dont you not even bother posting if you're going to post crap like that...
Not all companies sell kits like this -- For Example -- VF Stg2 price assumes you bought Stg 1 already, where as these guys stage 2/3 is everything you need to start from scratch.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Quick Question...
Do do anyone make low compression Head Gaskets for the 24v ?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Quick Question...
Do do anyone make low compression Head Gaskets for the 24v ?

EIP does!







er... did...








Schimmel & C2 do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CJ - you've got PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 2:01 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Bump because I'm tired of going back 3 pages to find prices and info on these kits to help people figure out wtf to do with their carsssss









this should just be stickied


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sweet...
Steps away from EiP. :?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Not all companies sell kits like this -- For Example -- VF Stg2 price assumes you bought Stg 1 already, where as these guys stage 2/3 is everything you need to start from scratch.

x http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And for some, ignorance is contagious.


----------



## RastaBOB (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (V-dubbulyuh)*

Is there any difference in tuning and fitting for EU cars?
If it helps I have the 2002.5 MK4 24V 2.8l 4motion with BDE engine code and 022 906 032 BJ ECU


----------



## WhO_0386 (Sep 18, 2007)

Im also interested in finding out if the fitting is any different for EU cars.
I've got a MK4 24v 2.8L Bora (jetta) 4motion right hand drive and am very keenly looking at the stage 1 kit https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (WhO_0386)*

Fitting is very different.
EU cars have different software, and many of the 24v engines don't have variable cam timing like the US models (the 24v was available from '99 in the EU market).
For a RHD you need to reroute your aircon lines, and make a custom downpipe to clear the brake booster & steering.


----------



## RastaBOB (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (turbo4motion)*

I have a LHD EU 24V 4motion so I'm not sure if there will fitment issues? I know VF had different hardware for 4motions but I'm not sure what is different to the US 24V cars








software for sure is different but we still waiting for C2 to clarify this


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (RastaBOB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RastaBOB* »_
software for sure is different but we still waiting for C2 to clarify this

Have you tried to PM or call Chris/Jeff?


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

I contacted Chris and Jeff awhile ago, and they said they should be able to do a custom tune for the EU/4motion software.
Being 4motion, the all hardware will fit, except for the downpipe and cat-converter. You'd need to source these items from an R32 kit.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (turbo4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo4motion* »_I contacted Chris and Jeff awhile ago, and they said they should be able to do a custom tune for the EU/4motion software.
Being 4motion, the all hardware will fit, except for the downpipe and cat-converter. You'd need to source these items from an R32 kit.

Since we also produce Turbo Kits for the MKIV R32, we have already successfully engineered all of the hardware items for a AWD setup....so basically you would go for one of our R32 kits with the corrected ECU programming for your car.
chris
C2


----------



## WhO_0386 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Chris,
Can you shoot me an e-mail regarding turbo software etc pricing?
Regards,
Robert Parsonage


----------



## UNTS-1 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit Pricing (C2Motorsports)*

I've decided to sell the MK.V R32 DSG that I was planning on turboing and have decided on a Bora 4motion and the stage III C2 kit and I might even has some change left over.
Has anyone on this forum done the stage II+ or stage III conversion to a 24v or better yet a 4motion RHD vehicle.
For a RHD Bora 4motion do I buy a r32 kit or stage III 24v VR6 kit or just custom order over email/internet. I am in the process of finding a great example of a Bora. Is 80,000kms too much to consider adding a turbo?
Thanks


----------

